# Can you grow your penis? One man's ramblings



## gonnabelarger (May 24, 2021)

If someone took some steroids and worked of just one limb, say left arm, would their results in that arm be better than if taking the same steroid dose they worked their whole body exercising the left arm just as much in both cases? (assuming in the latter case they ate more food so weren't running a protein/amino deficit).

Do improvements in one area come at the "cost" of potential improvements elsewhere?
Surely this must be the case at the very least to the degree that more muscle mass dilutes the body/dose ratio.

But are hormones/steroids use up by growing muscle?


----------



## Gadawg (May 25, 2021)

Muscle tissue damage absolutely uses up hormones.


----------



## gonnabelarger (May 25, 2021)

Ok, so I was REALLY posting about this in relation to potential penis enhancement.

Ok, so that means if Testosterone and hCG and HGH combined has the potential to grow the penis in adults, many body builders using these substances might have been using them up a bit much to see results in the area of penis size.

Also it stands to reason that even though the penis isn't a muscle, that inducing fatigue/damage in it would lead to some of those substances working there more actively.

Also I have heard electrical stimulation of the penis was found in an experiment to increase androgen receptors there.


----------



## Dadbod103 (May 25, 2021)

gonnabelarger said:


> Ok, so I was REALLY posting about this in relation to potential penis enhancement.
> 
> Ok, so that means if Testosterone and hCG and HGH combined has the potential to grow the penis in adults, many body builders using these substances might have been using them up a bit much to see results in the area of penis size.
> 
> ...



I have used all those compounds for years and my penis is the exact same size as when I started so no you are not going to grow your penis on PEDS


----------



## gonnabelarger (May 25, 2021)

Well some sporting steroid user reported HGH made his pecker grow larger (well update momentarily) and studies have been done on all of them and it is possible, albeit most studies found growth in adult penises were limited, but they didn't include all 3 and they didn't include stretching exercises.

Still I appreciate your feedback, but still you were on those substances but you did exercise your muscles but didn't exercise your penis with intentional techniques I presume, if you had it would have grown anyway to some extent.


----------



## CJ (May 25, 2021)

What the hell is going on in here?!?  :32 (18)::32 (18)::32 (18):


----------



## 1bigun11 (May 25, 2021)

..,,.,..


----------



## gonnabelarger (May 25, 2021)

Let me explain what is wrong with me.

First off, obviously I want a larger penis, not that hard to understand really, who wouldn't?
But yeah, my pecker is of modest dimensions when flaccid (like, very freaking modest, nothing but head) even though above average when erect and girth is monster, but that just makes it look shorter, plus I am a tall and fat guy, so oh yeah a big fat pad.  Don't tell me to just lose weight, trying already.

Ok, so then why do I think that taking growth factors and androgenic hormones might make something larger?
Well, how about it has been claimed in studies before that adult penises can grow with such treatments, do you want me to point to them? 

Now I fully admit it is not often done with adult males who have had normal sexual development, however there are some and that's what experiments are for right?!

And yes, you could argue that the fact that most body builders aren't talking about growing bigger dicks to be a contraindication of this path...

However there are a few important points, firstly without hCG or hMG exogenous T tends to turn off natural production for all I know the penis might get more T from the testicles than the normal levels sent elsewhere anyway due to connections and proximity, so using Testosterone without keeping natural production going might not lead to results, ESPECIALLY if the testosterone being taken is being used by muscles being damaged and growing.

And while I am sure some body builder has done penis enhancement exercises while getting ripped with anabolics, it's not that common I suspect. 

So considering that there are reasons to think that maybe steroid using body builders lack of observed penis growth might not be disprove this concept, and given that there are studies indicating it is possible, then yeah I think it is worth the investigation.

Another thing, apparently adult penises DO have androgen receptors, just fewer than growing bodies, but maybe HGH turns that back on, and maybe so can IF which boosts androgen receptors.

The point I am making is that you wouldn't really know unless you have taken the right combo & worked on lengthening techniques so there is damage to rebuild and still if were building muscles and not taking hCG it might have been insufficient supplementation to work.

BTW just read of a study where 14 men took dangerously high doses of vitD3 + k2 and grew their penis from just that!


----------



## ftf (May 25, 2021)

First off, this is awesome. I have been out drinking tonight but this seems like a very useful post. I need a tens unit and I'm just gonna change where I inject my hgh and test and pull my pecker so hard it starts to grow. It's my prediction that gonnabelarger will be the next  mod here and if my dick grows because of this advice I will consider him the next Messiah. Jelking + hgh + test + hcg = Ron Jermey.


----------



## Mhenshaw (May 25, 2021)

Start a log. Data trumps bs.


----------



## Adrenolin (May 25, 2021)

I'd say it's possible to gain girth, but highly unlikely to make any noticeable gains in length. And that's exactly what I noticed when I used gh and gear at 21, but never noticed anything beyond that year


----------



## gonnabelarger (May 25, 2021)

Ok, please ignore this wall of text, I tried to post links to studies and such but it wouldn't allow me to post links, finally I managed to get this garbled wall of text back, will fix, hold on.




ftf said:


> First off, this is awesome. I have been out drinking tonight but this seems like a very useful post. I need a tens unit and I'm just gonna change where I inject my hgh and test and pull my pecker so hard it starts to grow. It's my prediction that gonnabelarger will be the next mod here and if my dick grows because of this advice I will consider him the next Messiah. Jelking + hgh + test + hcg = Ron Jermey.



HGH as I understand it (just going by what I read) doesn't enhance growth of anything until it is processed by the liver, so it can't be targeted, could be wrong though.  Maybe IGF-1 can, but idk, I'm just learning here and appreciate your sense of humor.

That is actually one of the questions I have does anyone know if IGF-1 can be targeted?
Manual methods (Jelqing, side to side etc do work) but can be slow, and painful and dangerous (if you want to speed things up with more force such as hanging plates) and require deconditioning breaks (so the penis doesn't become too strong, 100 days apparently), people put way way too much time in to gain half an inch.

I can say that having done some exercises over a few days I am longer already, but it's from just below 6" to just above (bone pressed), I don't think I could continue that rate, it is a result of not having done this for ages.

I currently intend to take a deconditioning break, then when various cheap tools arrive (2 vacuum pumps, one narrow to improve length the width of my dick, 1 a hydro pump knockoff of the bathmate hydromax, and two extenders one vacuum one clamping) hopefully early June I will begin using those and see record the rate of growth with a standardized regime.
I have some supplements coming mainly focused on increasing natural production of T, might try that, and then anabolics for comparison, or I might do the anabolics first so the other help me get my natural T production back to decent levels (I was in the middle of the range on a test the other day).

I will measure, track my results and take photos (not to share here, but some reddit forum okay with such pics).I might chicken out if I can't find some confidence in safely ordering the steroids etc.   I don't want to take too much or too little, it will require some investigation.
Also, if I grow too much in girth direction I might have to stop as my girth is already large enough to be a problem at 6.2 inches.&amp;amp;amp;lt;br&amp;amp;amp;gt;I could quickly become too big to receive blowjobs and make vaginal sex difficult, from what I'm told I'm already lucky to not have had problems at my girth.

The more I look into this the more I find that tells me it IS possible.
Here is the study about androgen receptor site increase with electrical stimulation:

SORRY I CAN'T POST LINKS YET, WILL EXPERIMENT WITH PLAIN TEXT ADDRESSES LATER, CHECK BACK.

Yes it's on a rat, but sounds like the kind of thing that would translate to humans to me, at least work a shot, or shock.

D3+K2 megadose (make safer with magnesium supplementation); grows penises:

P-shot can grow your dick from your own growth factors:
LINK TO DOCTORS SITE

HGH can grow your dick:

LINK TO POST IN THIS FORUM

first post here

"t's common knowledge HGH will increase your cock size due to increasing all organs in your body when taking like 15ui or whatever pro-level athletes are taking. (jose canseco, the famous baseball player, notably wrote his cock increased by HGH abuse, but doesn't state his HGH regiment.)" 

And there are a number of other studies with various number of men being injected with Testosterone and or hCG and leading to at least a little penis growth. 

I think I have made arguments for why many body builders would have plausibly not not found this to occur, they are keeping the steroids etc really really busy! 

Clearly it IS possible as the P-shot shows, it is only a question of the details.


----------



## Dadbod103 (May 25, 2021)

gonnabelarger said:


> Let me explain what is wrong with me.
> 
> First off, obviously I want a larger penis, not that hard to understand really, who wouldn't?
> But yeah, my pecker is of modest dimensions when flaccid (like, very freaking modest, nothing but head) even though above average when erect and girth is monster, but that just makes it look shorter, plus I am a tall and fat guy, so oh yeah a big fat pad.  Don't tell me to just lose weight, trying already.
> ...



I have taken all 3 together in large doses and jerked off constantly its not going to grow your dick but by all means go for it


----------



## gonnabelarger (May 25, 2021)

ftf said:


> First off, this is awesome. I have been out drinking tonight but this seems like a very useful post. I need a tens unit and I'm just gonna change where I inject my hgh and test and pull my pecker so hard it starts to grow. It's my prediction that gonnabelarger will be the next mod here and if my dick grows because of this advice I will consider him the next Messiah. Jelking + hgh + test + hcg = Ron Jermey.



HGH as I understand it (just going by what I read) doesn't enhance growth of anything until it is processed by the liver, so it can't be targeted, could be wrong though. Maybe IGF-1 can, but idk, I'm just learning here and appreciate your sense of humor.

That is actually one of the questions I have does anyone know if IGF-1 can be targeted?
Manual methods (Jelqing, side to side etc do work) but can be slow, and painful and dangerous (if you want to speed things up with more force such as hanging plates) and require deconditioning breaks (so the penis doesn't become too strong, 100 days apparently), people put way way too much time in to gain half an inch.

I can say that having done some exercises over a few days I am longer already, but it's from just below 6" to just above (bone pressed), I don't think I could continue that rate, it is a result of not having done this for ages.

I currently intend to take a deconditioning break, then when various cheap tools arrive (2 vacuum pumps, one narrow to improve length the width of my dick, 1 a hydro pump knockoff of the bathmate hydromax, and two extenders one vacuum one clamping) hopefully early June I will begin using those and see record the rate of growth with a standardized regime.
I have some supplements coming mainly focused on increasing natural production of T, might try that, and then anabolics for comparison, or I might do the anabolics first so the other help me get my natural T production back to decent levels (I was in the middle of the range on a test the other day).

I will measure, track my results and take photos (not to share here, but some reddit forum okay with such pics).I might chicken out if I can't find some confidence in safely ordering the steroids etc. I don't want to take too much or too little, it will require some investigation.
Also, if I grow too much in girth direction I might have to stop as my girth is already large enough to be a problem at 6.2 inches. I could quickly become too big to receive blowjobs and make vaginal sex difficult, from what I'm told I'm already lucky to not have had problems at my girth.

The more I look into this the more I find that tells me it IS possible.
Here is the study about androgen receptor site increase with electrical stimulation:

pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/8472695/

Yes it's on a rat, but sounds like the kind of thing that would translate to humans to me, at least work a shot, or shock.

D3+K2 megadose (make safer with magnesium supplementation); grows penises:

P-shot can grow your dick from your own growth factors:
LINK TO DOCTORS SITE

HGH can grow your dick:

LINK TO POST IN THIS FORUM

first post here

"t's common knowledge HGH will increase your cock size due to increasing all organs in your body when taking like 15ui or whatever pro-level athletes are taking. (jose canseco, the famous baseball player, notably wrote his cock increased by HGH abuse, but doesn't state his HGH regiment.)"

And there are a number of other studies with various number of men being injected with Testosterone and or hCG and leading to at least a little penis growth.

I think I have made arguments for why many body builders would have plausibly not not found this to occur, they are keeping the steroids etc really really busy!

Clearly it IS possible as the P-shot shows, it is only a question of the details.


----------



## gonnabelarger (May 25, 2021)

Not sure how that one link got through, but no changing of other links allows me to get them to you, but these things exist, google stuff.

As for the guy who tried them all and jerked off, first off jerking off isn't the same as penis lengthening techniques otherwise there would be some huge dicks out there and I wouldn't have needed a larger penis since about 19 or so.

But also you of course took the steroids and then worked out (likely over training as most body builders do) so it's not a disproof.

The fact the p-shot works tells us there are growth factors that even exist in most men right now that concentrated enough will grow aan adults dick, just google p-shot and  penis growth.


----------



## TeddyBear (May 25, 2021)

I 100% read all of that, and I can personally vouch. What you’re saying is true, it certainly wasn’t my goal but a happy coincidence. I added probably 20% in just the past three months, been happy with it.

Ive done the reading and I agree with your hypothesis. I had hoped the steroids would do most of the work for me so I hardly ate or lifted more than most people, the hormones made me way horny so I jerked more. The chemicals definitely stimulated the growth cells in my dick. They were multiplying like a MLM scheme prints money.

The best part is, because I work from home I am my own boss and I set my own hours. I make $6K a month running my business which means I have even more money for these goodies and jerking. I fully expect at least a 60% increase by the end of the year.


----------



## Dadbod103 (May 25, 2021)

You can get better bloodflow but you are not going to get actual growth you will injure yourself trying your manual techniques talking about studies again I have used these compounds for decades they don't work that way


----------



## gonnabelarger (May 25, 2021)

Ok, assuming I can take you seriously (can be hard to detect sarcasm sometimes in text) then why don't you add some Jelqing, or order some cheap penis pump or extender from Aliexpress or ebay or something, won't cost much at all.

The best for length is either a vacuum pump with a tube ID the same diameter as your penis, this pulls on it in only one direction, or a bathmate knockoff.
Buy an extender (vacuum type, google phallosan forte for the over priced version).

And if you are up for it, see if your results are better when you undertrain your muscles.but overtrain your dick.


----------



## 1bigun11 (May 25, 2021)

You should have titled this thread “Another one of those ‘can steroids grow my dick?’ threads”  (cause there is a shit ton of them on here) Or even just titled it “I’m a fat fuk with a little dick and I love talking about it with strangers.” Either way, a more descriptive title would have been nice.


----------



## Dadbod103 (May 25, 2021)

None of those things will actually grow your dick at all. Here is an idea be nicer to your woman. Problem solved


----------



## gonnabelarger (May 25, 2021)

Dadbod103 said:


> You can get better bloodflow but you are not going to get actual growth you will injure yourself trying your manual techniques talking about studies again I have used these compounds for decades they don't work that way



Ok, I hear you, but you know what, my experience contradicts (contradicks?) what you say.
As do studies.

When I was 18 (now 42) my I measured my penis and it was 4.7 inches, well, I don't really know what it was but it was 4 something at least 4.5 but probably longer.
I looked up and found Jelqing info online.   I occasionally Jelqed not measuring and my penis grew to just under 6 inches, I was shocked when I found it was no longer under 5 but just under 6.  Maybe I wasn't done growing but that seems like a very late growth spurt to me.

Now, there are some really good arguments even if there weren't many men including me with results.  Consider that baseball pitchers are found to have a longer arm from the G-forces of swinging it so much.
People put rings around their neck to gain really long necks, or stretch their ears or lips.

If you place sufficient force on a bit of human tissue it will get longer, it will stretch and repair in that stretched state.

I have given you plenty of reasons that you might not have got such results from your use of these steroids, consider if I tried to debunk steroid body building based on either experience of exercising and not taking anabolic steroids but instead some wannabe supplement.  Or by taking steroids but just sitting around no exercise.

Clearly there needs to be 3 things to make this work, the right steroids, a lack of other things for the steroids to work on, and forces that take your penis towards failure, injuring it slightly.

We definitely have evidence that some people have either taken enough steroid/HGH doses or have sufficiently undeveloped appendages (hypogonadism) that penis growth does occur even without intentional physical techniques.

That you haven't run into this effect by chance doesn't mean it is debunked any more than steroids would be if I took them and didn't lift.


----------



## gonnabelarger (May 25, 2021)

Ok, so P-shots definitely work to enlarge and mature male member (though there is variability as it is not standard but a product of the patients own blood, it doesn't work every time but this is likely more to do with variation in levels of various components in the blood)

So what does PRP contain?

_"it is known that PRP contains higher-than-normal levels of cytokines and growth factors, including platelet-derived growth factor (PDGF), insulinlike growth factors (IGFs) 1 and 2, interleukin (IL)-8, keratinocyte growth factor (KGF), epidermal growth factor (EGF), connective tissue growth factor (CTGF), fibroblast growth factor (FGF), and transforming growth factor (TGF)."
_
Well, what stands out to me is IGF-1 of course!

So IGF-1 injected INTO the penis (injected in multiple sites as is done with the p-shot) would be my pick as a way to go!

So if any of you have some IGF-1 on hand and have the balls to try putting it in your penis (topical anesthetic could help), just make sure you take good before measurements, then do a little stretching, then inject it and a bit more stretching (as long as the IGF-1 might still be active) and measure again.

Now it strikes me that the amount of IGF-1 from a vial will be way way higher than the IGF-1 in a P-shot, basically there is every chance of exceptional results.

But, maybe the PDGF, the Interleukin, KGF, EGF, CTGF, FGF and TGF play some part, but to be honest I suspect it's mostly on the IGF-1 what do others more familiar with IGF-1 in it's ability to cause growth (I mean, it IS in the name).


----------



## 69nites (May 25, 2021)

Okay, so if you are a person with a literal micropenis there is a possibility your body didn't properly perform your puberty correctly. In those instances simulating puberty with hormones and manual stimulation can grow you a man sized dick. Those pathways end for men who have completed puberty and you're stuck with what you got.

There are instances of people going from not being capable of penetrating to 5" but I have yet to see evidence of anything going from average to large.


----------



## gonnabelarger (May 25, 2021)

Here is someone who reports penis growth from IGF-1 injections into penis, grew at site of injections.

thunders.place/male-supplements/igf-1-lr3-local-injection-growth.html

Ok, that link got through.

Here is the text:

[h=2]IGF-1 LR3 local injection growth[/h]Ok boys, I’ve been here for a while reading, but due to limited posts I’ll hafta post here instead of main member forum.
I did local IGF-1 LR3 injections into shaft, mid to high up on sides of shaft during a quasi erection, twice a day about 50 mcg per time (100 mcg total) — stressful as hell each time — sometimes it hurt, sometimes it did not. Always held my breath..
And after a few weeks of doing it — yep, localized growth. Increased thickness — truly RIGHT where I injected. The higher half of my dick got thicker and caught up to the thickness of my base. Don’t think any length gains happened. It wasn’t a huge gain, but visibly noticeable and around 1/8 inch, actually probably a bit more in thickness.
Anyway, it worked. I’m sure.
Then I stopped, and gains seemed to have slowly reduced. So I’m starting back up again. See how it goes and keep you all posted.
Moral of the story, IMO you must inject into the shaft. And yes, it sucks. EMLA cream helps a tiny bit. I also think it needs to be into the cavern, gotta get deeper than just under the dick skin. Research the technique before doing it.


----------



## gonnabelarger (May 25, 2021)

69nites, I can assure you that growth DOES happens in regular adults, both from P-shots pretty often (Platlet Rich Plasma injected into the penis) and from stretching techniques with or without devices to help.

IGF-1 injections in pecker seem to be confirmed but seem to be less effective than p-shot for unknown reasons.


----------



## gonnabelarger (May 25, 2021)

Read more, not sure that example is so good, others think he used too much and maybe it's not site specific.

I did find patents on dick injections of IGF-1 to improve erections (cure ED), and harder erections can arguably lead to growth if rock hard enough, but then pumping is a lot easier/cheaper.


----------



## CJ (May 25, 2021)

Why are you so adamant about this?

Regardless, I'm going to change the title of the thread to something more appropriate, and move it to the General Chat forum.


----------



## Trump (May 25, 2021)

Hulksmash achieved i megaphallus using steroids, it was like 15 inch Long


----------



## 69nites (May 25, 2021)

gonnabelarger said:


> 69nites, I can assure you that growth DOES happens in regular adults, both from P-shots pretty often (Platlet Rich Plasma injected into the penis) and from stretching techniques with or without devices to help.
> 
> IGF-1 injections in pecker seem to be confirmed but seem to be less effective than p-shot for unknown reasons.


I'm not talking about mechanical stretching. Hormone induced growth does not occur in post pubescent men.


----------



## gonnabelarger (May 25, 2021)

Ok, then explain P-shot results?!


----------



## 69nites (May 25, 2021)

gonnabelarger said:


> Ok, then explain P-shot results?!


Stretching via injection. Also btw risking permanent loss of function.


----------



## gonnabelarger (May 25, 2021)

Here is a good video on the p-shot and also even if you are just interested in what different growth factors do, it contains that info.

youtube  watch?v=5dtv4lSNjk0


----------



## JuiceTrain (May 25, 2021)

LoL 
😆😆😆😆


----------



## JuiceTrain (May 25, 2021)

Trump said:


> Hulksmash achieved i megaphallus using steroids, it was like 15 inch Long



He went and found him 
😆😆😆😆😆😆


----------



## Trump (May 25, 2021)

I know just seen that, god loves a trier 



JuiceTrain said:


> He went and found him
> 


----------



## transcend2007 (May 25, 2021)

Dude SI/UG is not a penis enlargement form ... its a bodybuilding form ... there are hundreds of PE forms as you know ...

Newsflash ... stop concerning yourself with penis growth and spend you time learning how use it and other love making techniques ... at 42 years old you should know this already ... but seriously learn how to give woman an orgasm and she won't care how big your pens is ... 50% of men do not know what the clit ... dont be one of those ...


----------



## Mhenshaw (May 25, 2021)

So.... to summarize... those people that take lots of roids and hgh, and dont go to the gym, should be hung.

"I can say that having done some exercises over a few days I am longer already"  for some reason I am sure that someone is going to add that to their tagline.


----------



## gonnabelarger (May 25, 2021)

Ok, sure know how to treat a woman, I agree.

But this isn't really about that, my Penis when erect is long enough and at over 6 inches around, well women like girth more, so it's NOT like I can't peasure her, I also LOVE cunninglingus, I have seen more spread pussies that a gynocologist, I know the anatomy of a woman very well!

It might be a draw card as while some women don't care, there are some size queens that do, and having a very large member could interest some women, oh yeah I'm single BTW.
And that IS a motivator.

But it's not for that either, not really, that's just a possible side benefit, albeit a significant one if I can figure out how to advertise my size effectively if I get it long enough to be impressive, already got the girth.

It is for my own confidence that when seen naked (changing rooms, if I go to a nude beach, chance things whatever) or just for having more confidence when I become aware of my size when flaccid.

More to the point, let's look at a statistic: "In the same study of more than 52,000 participants — men and women — 45 percent of men reported that they were unsatisfied with their penis size and wanted to be larger."

Now, let's think about it, does this mean 55% wouldn't have thought it was cool to have more length or girth?
I kinda doubt it since the average is 5.1 inches long and 4.5 inches girth, that's not all that large, no I bet in reality most if they could effortlessly design their own Penis would make it larger that 5 inches, 6 minimum.

Worth noting that the man with the worlds largest penis (18 inches or something insane) turned down surgery that would have let him have sex because, well bragging rights.

It's kinda like the whole thing with muscles, you don't get them because they are useful, but because it makes to feel great!
It is a confidence boost to know you have something over most men, even is only a limited percentage of women actually like bodybuilder physiques.

I get the confidence boost of knowing my penis is girthier than maybe anyone in this discussion (based on simple odds).
I get a confidence knowing that my length is mildly above average when erect.

But I get a confidence downgrade when my penis looks like it has no shaft.

It's as simple as that, I would be happier if I have a longer flaccid penis, or if my erect length was in the same percentile as my girth, because that would be about 8 inches.

Increasing penis size IS bodybuilding BTW, it might not be a muscle, but it is about enhancing the manly attributes of the body.
And best part of all, once achieved it won't all turn to fat like muscles do if you stop exercising and injecting.

I have just bought myself a centrifuge and some blood drawing kit (vac tubes and the needles that draw the blood) and so for less that $100USD I can do my own in home PRP "P-shot" that can grow my penis for next to nothing and help improve erections to boot.

BTW PRP can regrow hair (I have a full head of hear, just researching) and it can improve skin and much more.


----------



## JackDMegalomaniac (May 25, 2021)

So I attached a car battery charger on the ol shlong. Positive on the head and negative on the base, then left it for the night. 

I woke up and it was a inch or two longer, and blackened and charcoaled like a burnt hotdog. Now Ive got a bbc!


----------



## JackDMegalomaniac (May 25, 2021)

gonnabelarger said:


> Ok, sure know how to treat a woman, I agree.
> 
> But this isn't really about that, my Penis when erect is long enough and at over 6 inches around, well women like girth more, so it's NOT like I can't peasure her, I also LOVE cunninglingus, I have seen more spread pussies that a gynocologist, I know the anatomy of a woman very well!
> .



So you have a chode? 6 inches wide? So its like a square?


----------



## Trump (May 25, 2021)

it is technically bodybuilding and enhancement if it works



transcend2007 said:


> Dude SI/UG is not a penis enlargement form ... its a bodybuilding form ... there are hundreds of PE forms as you know ...
> 
> Newsflash ... stop concerning yourself with penis growth and spend you time learning how use it and other love making techniques ... at 42 years old you should know this already ... but seriously learn how to give woman an orgasm and she won't care how big your pens is ... 50% of men do not know what the clit ... dont be one of those ...


----------



## Robdjents (May 25, 2021)

Stop feeding the trolls guys lol


----------



## flenser (May 25, 2021)

I can't believe I read this whole thread. Says a lot about how boring the work I'm doing is. 

I'll just say, it's way easier to grow your tongue than your penis.


----------



## gonnabelarger (May 25, 2021)

Is a chode when a penis is wider (in diameter) than it is long?

Or when a penis has greater circumference than length?

If the latter than yes, if the former then no.  I think both ideas exist.

I have tended to think it's the latter and that yes, it's a chode, but then again a chode could not be that rate then.
The average length is 5.1" but in some countries it has been found as short as 3.6" or maybe a little shorter.
The average girth is around 4.5 inches.

As one standard deviation from 5.1 inches is clearly going to be what, less that 4.5 inches, then penises of about 4.5 or less inches must not be rare, but widths of that dimension must be common.

Consider too that even if you say "yes, but small length penises will generally have small girths" well maybe.   But on the other hand there was a study that showed circumsized penises (when circumsized as infants) ended up smaller, meaning skin resistance to stretching can keep a penis from growing in length as much as it might have based on hormone levels, but NOT girth.

Likely my circumcision was too severe, the skin is very tight when erect.

My flaccid penis however counting just what stands above the fat pad would be a chode by the first definition at times (when I was fatter).


----------



## c1sc0 (Dec 11, 2021)

I've probably gained about 1/2" in lenght and girth when i used to do pumping about 5 to 6 years ago.  I'm starting again to pump , but only gonna be focusing on light pumping to get better erections.  It does work and so does stretching, but you have know how to do all these techniques properly and very slowly to let your penis acclimate(this is very important).  I recently found a youtuber with alot of experience and knowledge in this topic among other things and is probably the best qualified person to give advice on the subject given his past participation in penis enlargement threads when they first started popping up like matterofsize and thungdersplace forums.  

Leo and Longetivty is his youtube channel and you can look for "how to pump" video.  

As a side note the reason i was looking in this forum was for the potential of using igf1 topically to increase penis  function and possibly growth combined with pumping as i have recently  bought some monodoxil that also has igf1 in the formula, for my hair loss and was wondering if i applied it topically on the penis if there would be any positive outcome.


----------



## Kraken (Dec 11, 2021)

I can't believe I missed this thread last May!


gonnabelarger said:


> HGH as I understand it (just going by what I read) doesn't enhance growth of anything until it is processed by the liver, so it can't be targeted, could be wrong though. Maybe IGF-1 can, but idk, I'm just learning here and appreciate your sense of humor.
> 
> That is actually one of the questions I have does anyone know if IGF-1 can be targeted?
> Manual methods (Jelqing, side to side etc do work) but can be slow, and painful and dangerous (if you want to speed things up with more force such as hanging plates) and require deconditioning breaks (so the penis doesn't become too strong, 100 days apparently), people put way way too much time in to gain half an inch.
> ...



Way TL;DR



Dadbod103 said:


> None of those things will actually grow your dick at all. Here is an idea be nicer to your woman. Problem solved


Dude, if he had a woman he would not be looking to grow his dick. 

This all reminds me about that Seinfeld shrinkage episode. Remember, the chick took one look at George's junk and giggled?


----------



## A B C XYZ (Dec 11, 2021)

c1sc0 said:


> I've probably gained about 1/2" in lenght and girth when i used to do pumping about 5 to 6 years ago.  I'm starting again to pump , but only gonna be focusing on light pumping to get better erections.  It does work and so does stretching, but you have know how to do all these techniques properly and very slowly to let your penis acclimate(this is very important).  I recently found a youtuber with alot of experience and knowledge in this topic among other things and is probably the best qualified person to give advice on the subject given his past participation in penis enlargement threads when they first started popping up like matterofsize and thungdersplace forums.
> 
> Leo and Longetivty is his youtube channel and you can look for "how to pump" video.
> 
> As a side note the reason i was looking in this forum was for the potential of using igf1 topically to increase penis  function and possibly growth combined with pumping as i have recently  bought some monodoxil that also has igf1 in the formula, for my hair loss and was wondering if i applied it topically on the penis if there would be any positive outcome.


Can you post a picture?


----------



## cavorite (Dec 11, 2021)

c1sc0 said:


> i have recently  bought some monodoxil that also has igf1 in the formula, for my hair loss and was wondering if i applied it topically on the penis if there would be any positive outcome.



That would probably irritate the skin. I've been taking oral Minoxidil for about six months but my penis is still the same (12")


----------



## Skullcrusher (Dec 11, 2021)

gonnabelarger said:


> BTW just read of a study where 14 men took dangerously high doses of vitD3 + k2 and grew their penis from just that!



Vitamin D3 + K2 is a very healthy combination but it will not grow your fuck stick.

D3 will increase testosterone a bit, not like pinning test will, but will raise the level some. D3 is absorbed by your skin when exposed to sunlight. Very beneficial if you do not get enough sun. Best way to increase calcium uptake. Too much calcium is very dangerous though.

K2 is extremely important because over the years calcium gets into our blood stream. Eventually the calcium starts to build up like a hard plaque on the inside of our veins. This is the cause of high blood pressure, blood clots, and heart disease which can then lead to heart attack and/or stroke. K2 clears out that calcium build up in the veins, improving blood flow and lowering blood pressure.

So increasing testosterone and improving blood flow will result in overall better health including better or fuller erections but it does not really make it grow. Might look bigger while hard but will be the same size when it goes back to being a limp noodle.

Megadosing? Without K2, too much D3 can become toxic to your system. Which is the same feeling as when you get too much sun and feel really tired and drained. Maybe good to have extra K2 on hand just to play it safe. Not a bad idea to do extra K2 if you eat and drink a lot of dairy.

According to CDC, we are most commonly deficient in zinc, magnesium, and potassium. These have so many health benefits that I don't even know where to begin.


----------



## c1sc0 (Dec 11, 2021)

A B C XYZ said:


> Can you post a picture?


A picture of my results??
Like I said.  I got about 1/2" in girth and length about 5 to 6 year as ago , nothing to teally brag about.  I never took pictures.


----------



## c1sc0 (Dec 11, 2021)

cavorite said:


> That would probably irritate the skin. I've been taking oral Minoxidil for about six months but my penis is still the same (12")


I'm talking about TOPICAL minoxidil that also has igf1.  In studies, topical minoxidil has shown to aid erection, but curious of, is if the igf1 could help as well in some way.


----------



## Yano (Dec 11, 2021)

As far as I know there is only one thing that works for sure, every time.


----------



## Adrenolin (Dec 11, 2021)

c1sc0 said:


> A picture of my results??
> Like I said.  I got about 1/2" in girth and length about 5 to 6 year as ago , nothing to teally brag about.  I never took pictures.


Welp that's 2 lies right there


----------



## TODAY (Dec 11, 2021)

There is no magical dick potion that will come anywhere close to the results that you would see from being less fat.

Seriously, why in the absolute fuck are you spending all of this time contemplating the feasibility of penile IGF injections when you could be learning how to eat properly and/or establishing a consistent exercise routine?


----------



## c1sc0 (Dec 11, 2021)

Adrenolin said:


> Welp that's 2 lies right there


Maybe give it a try.  That's my experience and countless others.  If you dig in scientific studies you can also find evidence there.  Gl with your narrow minded dum dum brain.


----------



## Adrenolin (Dec 11, 2021)

c1sc0 said:


> Maybe give it a try.  That's my experience and countless others.  If you dig in scientific studies you can also find evidence there.  Gl with your narrow minded dum dum brain.


Try reading the first page before spouting your nonsense. I said you're a liar because you claim you never took pictures and likely measured incorrectly.. ie measured just your dick the first time, then pressed the ruler to your pubic bone to gain your extra half inch. It may be possible to gain some length with hcg, gh, and some dbol with the use of a traction device, but highly unlikely you're gaining any permanent length naturally with just a pump.  That's just cosmetic fluff, and it'll go back to normal if you don't continue the pumping regime.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Dec 11, 2021)

hahaha this thread is fucking stupid.


----------



## TODAY (Dec 11, 2021)

FlyingPapaya said:


> hahaha this thread is fucking stupid.


And desperately sad.


----------



## A B C XYZ (Dec 11, 2021)

Who needs a big penis, just get some stud with a big dick to fuck your woman once in a while, and enjoy the show.


----------



## ftf (Dec 11, 2021)

FlyingPapaya said:


> hahaha this thread is fucking stupid.





TODAY said:


> And desperately sad.


And yet we all read it this far. Just saying.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Dec 11, 2021)

Not entirely. I skimmed then posted


----------



## Blacktail (Dec 11, 2021)

Lol. You can not grow your penis using PEDS!


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Dec 11, 2021)

Yano said:


> As far as I know there is only one thing that works for sure, every time.
> View attachment 16136


Wiser words have never been spoken


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Dec 11, 2021)

Remember hearing a comedian say "If Big-Dick creams worked, tons of men would also be walking around with giant hands from rubbing it on" (or something to that extent)...


----------



## optimisticair (Dec 6, 2022)

gonnabelarger said:


> I have just bought myself a centrifuge and some blood drawing kit (vac tubes and the needles that draw the blood) and so for less that $100USD I can do my own in home PRP "P-shot" that can grow my penis for next to nothing and help improve erections to boot.


Good thread.
Update on the DIY PRP injections in particular? Personally i'm too risk adverse of injecting the penis tissue directly because if the injection needle + all the equipment isn't sterile you may get an infection and risk damaging the penis tissue. However, very solid idea. Would like to know the results/conclusion of this (just words/text, no pics ).


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Dec 6, 2022)

Get better at your tongue/finger game.


----------



## Diesel59 (Dec 6, 2022)

optimisticair said:


> Good thread.
> Update on the DIY PRP injections in particular? Personally i'm too risk adverse of injecting the penis tissue directly because if the injection needle + all the equipment isn't sterile you may get an infection and risk damaging the penis tissue. However, very solid idea. Would like to know the results/conclusion of this (just words/text, no pics ).



What is with the constant obsession with enlarging your penis?


----------



## JuiceTrain (Dec 6, 2022)

Diesel59 said:


> What is with the constant obsession with enlarging your penis?



Woman of his dreams said he's got the small PP so now he's on a pp stretching conquest to win to her back but it's too late dawg....she seen the small PP...🍆🤏🏾


----------



## Yano (Dec 6, 2022)




----------



## Diesel59 (Dec 6, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> Woman of his dreams said he's got the small PP so now he's on a pp stretching conquest to win to her back but it's too late dawg....she seen the small PP...🍆🤏🏾


You're right. It has to be that. 😂

I think some guys think too much about their size. They get too influenced by what they see in porn and what they imagine women want in real life. But I suppose other guys really just come up short. 🤏😂


----------



## optimisticair (Dec 6, 2022)

Diesel59 said:


> What is with the constant obsession with enlarging your penis?





JuiceTrain said:


> Woman of his dreams said he's got the small PP so now he's on a pp stretching conquest to win to her back but it's too late dawg....she seen the small PP...🍆🤏🏾





Yano said:


> View attachment 32733





Diesel59 said:


> Diesel59 said:
> 
> 
> > You're right. It has to be that. 😂
> ...


----------



## Diesel59 (Dec 6, 2022)

@optimisticair What the hell is that?


----------



## optimisticair (Dec 6, 2022)

Diesel59 said:


> @optimisticair What the hell is that?





(^inserted image so you don't have to click the "view attachment link")


----------



## Diesel59 (Dec 6, 2022)

optimisticair said:


> View attachment 32739
> 
> (^inserted image so you don't have to click the "view attachment link")


I saw the image, and I see it again now. I just don't get it.


----------



## BRICKS (Dec 6, 2022)

I'm sure I replied to this already but I'm not going back and reading through all this nonsense again.  The only reason I'm replying now I guess is I just finished legs and Mrs. BRICKS is just starting legs and I want to hang out to watch her train.

Now, the only one who cares about your dick size is you.  Seriously.  The vast majority of women are perfectly happy as long as you have more than a baby carrot and have a little bit of knowledge of what you're doing in the sack.  Any women I know of who do look for a big schnitzel are all, without fail, pretty much trash.  And they're lonely. 

Obsession with the size of your unit is a reflection of insecurity.  Not a good look, and not what women are looking for.  But hey, if that's what occupies your thoughts, by all means good luck with the girls you find on Tinder.  IMO better to be the man a woman wants to be with based on something deeper than your mushroom.

***I will admit that up to a point it kinda cracks me up to see how guys will just air that insecurity out in public.  Up to a point.  After that, it's just sad.


----------



## Diesel59 (Dec 6, 2022)

BRICKS said:


> Any women I know of who do look for a big schnitzel are all, without fail, pretty much trash.  And they're lonely.


The funny thing is, TINDER is probably the one environment where you would find an abundance of women who place an emphasis on penis size. Maybe that's half this guy's problem if that's where he's trying to find dates.

I've only knew/gone out with one woman who was a "size queen" and while I didn't meet her on Tinder, she had a history of using it. 😂 She's also someone who most would see as trashy and lonely lol. Very few friends but a lot of sexual partners. I guess none of us lived up to what she truly wanted.


----------



## RISE (Dec 6, 2022)

I love the topic of this thread and OP's username. Hate to tell ya, but depending on your goals it may end up looking smaller.  Bigger background=smaller looking dick.  At least that's what I tell myself.


----------



## Adrenolin (Dec 6, 2022)




----------



## FlyingPapaya (Dec 6, 2022)

My penis grows when it's angry


----------



## Sven Northman (Dec 6, 2022)

optimisticair said:


> Good thread.
> Update on the DIY PRP injections in particular? Personally i'm too risk adverse of injecting the penis tissue directly because if the injection needle + all the equipment isn't sterile you may get an infection and risk damaging the penis tissue. However, very solid idea. Would like to know the results/conclusion of this (just words/text, no pics ).


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Dec 7, 2022)

Adrenolin said:


>


Mister Lifto did it first in Jim Rose Circus!


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Dec 7, 2022)

Adrenolin said:


>


Y'all need to be careful what you do with your dicks. You only get one, there's no going back if you fuck it up.


----------

